# Shipping of household contents



## Sunshine-girl (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Does anyone have an idea of how long it takes for a shipment of your belongings to get over from uk to Javea?? When we moved to Tenerife we sold everything and now that were moving again we would like to bring our own things over.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sunshine-girl said:


> Hi everyone,
> Does anyone have an idea of how long it takes for a shipment of your belongings to get over from uk to Javea?? When we moved to Tenerife we sold everything and now that were moving again we would like to bring our own things over.


How long is a piece of string?  It's about 2 driving days for a truck, so thats about the transit time. However it depends if you are taking a whole vehicle, or if you are sharing with other traffic (groupage). If it is groupage then they will maybe be waiting for another load to go with yours and this may delay things in the depot


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I have heard that a large removal company that groups loads estimate an average of 7 weeks door to door.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

it depends on who you use and how you do it 

we used a little independant guy when we moved who filled a 7.5t truck and drove over via France - took 4 days

I've got a few other bits being brought over this week and that is taking a week as he is bring other bits n bobs from other places

If you use a large removals company they will give you an estimated date of arrival - this stuff usually goes in a shipping container


----------



## Sunshine-girl (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone... Hopefully if we find a nice place unfurnished or part furnished would be great. would be nice for the kids to have there own things around them


----------



## Caz5333 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Shipping goods*



Sunshine-girl said:


> Hi everyone,
> Does anyone have an idea of how long it takes for a shipment of your belongings to get over from uk to Javea?? When we moved to Tenerife we sold everything and now that were moving again we would like to bring our own things over.



Hi,
We too are moving to Javea in September, did you ever find a good company to ship your belongings from the UK? We are only taking a small amount of items so not a whole house and are looking for a good company thats not too expensive.
Thanks


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

If you are only taking a small amount of stuff, you could consider flying it over with you on British Airways.

Each passenger on BA is allowed 10 extra suitcases each, at around £30/ case if booked in advance online. 

If you count the max allowable dimensions of one case, then you will find that 10 cases equals 3m3 (metres cubed), costing around £300. I got several quotes for shared shipping and they all applied a minimum charge equal to 3m3, or around £650. 

Only works, of course, if BA fly a suitable route and you get help getting all those cases to the airport! We booked a private transfer at the other end in Spain or you could hire a 
minibus/van.

You have the advantage of having your luggage with you, too!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

brocher said:


> You have the advantage of having your luggage with you, too!


Unless it ends up somewhere else...

We hired a self drive van and brought ours which meant we were able to bring things like plants (some we'd had for twenty years) certain foodstuffs that one can't get easily here, etc.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> Unless it ends up somewhere else...
> 
> We hired a self drive van and brought ours which meant we were able to bring things like plants (some we'd had for twenty years) certain foodstuffs that one can't get easily here, etc.



Well, we were quite surprised that all ours arrived no problem in Spain - but there is the possibilty of something going missing if you ship it, too!

It's surprising just how much you can get in suitcases if you use vacuum bags. Plants not recommended!

We actually only used two proper suitcases - the rest being very large holdalls and oversize laundrette bags, which all folded flat and fitted back inside the suitcases when we were done. Took these back to the UK and noticed they'd been searched - customs must have thought empty bags full of empty bags were a bit strange!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

brocher said:


> If you are only taking a small amount of stuff, you could consider flying it over with you on British Airways.
> 
> Each passenger on BA is allowed 10 extra suitcases each, at around £30/ case if booked in advance online.
> 
> ...


Its interesting to note that I just booked my bicycle with BMI Baby, it goes in the hold, and its costing €22


----------

